# Dubai Satellite TV



## surrey99 (Feb 22, 2013)

Quick question - can you get Bravo TV channel in Dubai?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Of all the channels you'll miss from the UK and it is Bravo? 

I've not seen it on any channel list here. See OSN, Du and Etisalat for the options. Note that you may not have any choice in which you can have.


----------



## surrey99 (Feb 22, 2013)

I know ..Bravo TV - it's one of my weird habits! Thanks for the reply ...useful to know ...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

To be honest the tv here is pretty rubbish. You get some decent films, but everything is repeated even more than on Sky. It is also expensive. I stick mostly with torrents.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

m1key said:


> To be honest the tv here is pretty rubbish. You get some decent films, but everything is repeated even more than on Sky. It is also expensive. I stick mostly with torrents.


What's Torrents or am I just dim?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

BBmover said:


> What's Torrents or am I just dim?


Do I really need to answer that question? The 2nd one that is 

Torrents is a way of getting and sharing tv programmes, music etc etc. Means I get the UK tv programmes without having to faff about with iPlayer etc.


----------



## surrey99 (Feb 22, 2013)

If you download Torrents software on to your lap top - does it cause any problems for you? I downloaded some other software recently to watch some TV shows on it - and it put all this junk stuff on my lap top also ...and do you use any particular Torrents site, I think there are several good ones ?


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

m1key said:


> Do I really need to answer that question? The 2nd one that is
> 
> Torrents is a way of getting and sharing tv programmes, music etc etc. Means I get the UK tv programmes without having to faff about with iPlayer etc.


Now, now m1key here I was thinking we had the start of something beautiful!:boxing:

Shall look at Torrents.....been using Filmon which was fine at first but buffers alot in the last few days!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I've PM'd you both with some info that might help.

BBm -


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

m1key said:


> I've PM'd you both with some info that might help.
> 
> BBm -


Helping me out again m1key! :clap2:


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

surrey99 said:


> If you download Torrents software on to your lap top - does it cause any problems for you? I downloaded some other software recently to watch some TV shows on it - and it put all this junk stuff on my lap top also ...and do you use any particular Torrents site, I think there are several good ones ?


Torrent is a way of file sharing and since you are downloading movies and music, it is considered illegal and one can be punished in some countries with sever fines. Since the downloaded files are not the original one, they might include harmful software.

Hope it helps


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

vildadalen said:


> Torrent is a way of file sharing and since you are downloading movies and music, it is considered illegal and one can be punished in some countries with sever fines. Since the downloaded files are not the original one, they might include harmful software.
> 
> Hope it helps


Not strictly true. Yes, there is a lot of illegal content out there, but there is legal content as well. I'd also add that I was a member of a torrent site that had the BBC asking if we had some content they wanted that wasn't in their archive! 

If you download the latest film from a dodgy chinese site, then you are running risks. If you are sensible about it then the risks are no different to surfing the web.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

m1key said:


> Not strictly true. Yes, there is a lot of illegal content out there, but there is legal content as well. I'd also add that I was a member of a torrent site that had the BBC asking if we had some content they wanted that wasn't in their archive!
> 
> If you download the latest film from a dodgy chinese site, then you are running risks. If you are sensible about it then the risks are no different to surfing the web.


M1key - you trying to get me in trouble? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

BBmover said:


> M1key - you trying to get me in trouble? :fingerscrossed:


I think you can probably manage that all on your own


----------

